# brown coca cola bottle



## ricker2 (Nov 26, 2005)

aunt was tossing out stuff from her garage and i found a brown colored coca cola bottle with an arrow around the coca cola on the sides. on the bottom was coca cola with a large X above it. neighbor sez it might be worth something. any ideas?   thx  can't upload the pic. sez it's too large.  hmmmmm....just a jpeg.  if someone wants to see the pic email me.


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 26, 2005)

they can be quite valuable, depending on condition, where it's from and etc. if you can get your picture sized down and posted, someone may be able to help you.


----------



## ricker2 (Nov 26, 2005)

around the bottom it sez.... COCA-COLA BOTTLING WKS.2nd......on the other side of the bottom it sez  LOUISVILLE,KY   i also noticed the coca cola with the arrow on one side is much lower than the one on the other side. thx for your quick reply.


----------



## ricker2 (Nov 26, 2005)

here's a pic of the bottom


----------



## ricker2 (Nov 26, 2005)

and here's a pic of the side.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 26, 2005)

They book at $100 but they rarely bring more than $50. Lots of them showin up lately. Looks like a fairly nice one.


----------



## sodabottle (Nov 26, 2005)

About brown cola 
  I think i remember someone tell me that if you see a brown or amber coca cola you should just leave it because they are just radiated or they are fakes
 Was he feeding me a bunch of lies or the truth


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 27, 2005)

while the amber straight side cokes bottles are not very common they are a known and documented bottle. as far as i know there are no proven amber or brown hobble skirt coke bottles. the few that i have seen were proven to be fake or altered. i have heard  a rumor that there are few floating around but as far as i know thats just a rumor. i don't know of anyone ever seeing one.
      by the way that looks like a nice bottle. too bad about the dings, if you tried to sale it they might take some away from the price.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 27, 2005)

I've seen one amber hobble skirt coke so I can assure you they exist. { can't afford something like that }[&o] Radiated bottles are sick and have a grayish tint to them. The differents is easly noticeable. Besides, if you dug it, its probably the real thing, yours looks ok to me.


----------



## ricker2 (Nov 28, 2005)

and what's with the big ole X? someone mentioned experimental.


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 28, 2005)

after checking everything i can find i still stay there were no amber hobble skirt coke bottles in production. every reference i have found say that the only ones would have had to be altered in some way. usually by irradiating them some how. hopefully a more knowledgable collector can help us with some more info.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 29, 2005)

The one I saw Belongs to a friend. He Got it in 1981 from a mutial friend who left it to him after he passed away. The first time I saw it was in 1972. It is a 1915 Coke Cola bottle in clear red amber ,says Root on the heel and nothing on the bottom. He says was probably a sample sent to a bottler so it may not be a production bottle. I"ve seen it ,its amber and radiated bottles were not around in 1972. I have personnally seen sick coke bottles and fruit jars and they are easy enough to ID. I will try to get a picture if I can talk him in to it, he consideres it to nearly priceless, but I'll try.


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi the bottle you have is genuine, I believe I sold one just like it a while back for around $100-$150, I must have got lucky. The arrow cokes are harder to come by than just a regular amber straight sided.  I mentioned in a post a while back about amber bottles and the "X" Bill Porter had mentioned to me one time that if a AMBER CONTOUR bottle had an X in a certain spot, it may be a experimental bottle. Reason being I dug a amber contour and knew that someone couldn't have radiated then threw it in this old garbage dump that belonged to Coke here in town. Still it's not a proven fact or if it is, I don't know about it yet. The x on your bottle is most likely a factory mold code or glass maker.
 BARQS19


----------



## ricker2 (Dec 1, 2005)

thx for the feedback. i see one just sold for 128.00 on ebay two days ago.


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 3, 2005)

EXCELLENT!


----------

